# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Переводчик к Бхригу Муни

## Солопова Юлия

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Нужен переводчик к Бхригу Муни (с хинди на русский или с английского на русский) в ноябре (26/27 ноября). 
В идеале из Вриндавана, т.к. гида нашли оттуда. 
Буду благодарна за любую информацию.

https://vk.com/nirmala86
solopova86@mail.ru

----------

